# fishing NOB pier



## tqlarnr1 (Jul 16, 2007)

I will be trying the pier today, hopefully around lunch time. will be getting off work at a decent time and was planning on it. I stopped by the day before yesterday and there were a couple of guys fishing but nothing. SO today will be my first day in a while to fish on that pier and if anything bites I will post and let you guys know.....opcorn:


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

There might be some dink flounder around, or some rockfish. Try working a MorrOlure near the pilings around the pier, or better yet, a live finger mullet.


----------



## tqlarnr1 (Jul 16, 2007)

*NOB pier report*

Fished from about 10 this morning to right around noon. The tide was incoming and the water was a little dirty, but I coud see my lure (chartrusse jig with gulp shrimp) nothing....... the wind was going in one direction and the tide in another. Still felt a little cool.... I had checked the water temp on one of the websites listed here and the temp on the sewells point said 53. Anyways the answer is still no luck... there was a couple of people on the pier they had no luck either.... maybe later on the day it will warm up a little more....:fishing:


----------



## OBX Jay (Sep 3, 2007)

Where's this pier?


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

It's on Norfolk Naval Base by the carrier piers. Nice little spot if you can get on base. Gets crowded sometimes, but I've caught a ton of fish there. Mostly small flounder and rockfish, but some blues, croaker, spot, sea mullet, and puppy drum as well.


----------



## OBX Jay (Sep 3, 2007)

*4/6/08*

Took my son to the NOB pier. Tried cut bait, shrimp, FBBW & gulp on a jig. 2 hours - 0 bites. 3 other guys there had the same luck. At least we didn't get rained on.


----------



## Rick C. (Dec 2, 2002)

Try walking along the rocks to the left working a gulp on a 1/4 oz jig head. I caught a lot of flounder and reds that way last year doing that. There's a real nice cut between some big rocks all the way down to the left at the end of that small turn around lot on the corner. Flounder lay on the down current side of that in the sand.


----------

